# Sussex meet- test drive R8 RS5 TTR on the day Saturday 22nd



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Saturday 22nd June

Right Guys a Sussex meet with a difference.

I have managed to get us an invite courtesy of Five Oaks Audi to their Ride and Drive day on Saturday 22nd June.

During the event there will be a selection of Audi vehicles available to test drive, including the outstanding RS5 Cabriolet and the awe-inspiring R8.

For those of you that like to keep fit you will also be able to make use of the health clubs facilities.

For those that play golf you will also be able to book a round after 1.00pm

So the plan of attack is to meet at Pease Pottage Services at 8.30-8.45 am for a quick coffee departing at 9.00am sharp for a spirited country drive to the event, where we will be able to enjoy complimentary bacon rolls on arrival and later on a complimentary light buffet lunch.

There are a limited number of test drives available so, please only post up if you are able to definitely attend as a "know show" will only deny somebody else an opportunity of a great drive.

Cars available are as follows
R8 ( must be over 25 )
RS5 Cab
TT Cab
A5 Cab
A3 Cab
A1

Once you have posted your interest I will PM you with the number to call to book your test drive.

Cheers

Trev

*Don`t forget to bring your driving License*

Attending

ttrev21 ( R8 10.30am RS5 11.30am )
Brendanb86
HardRhino
Cabbey ([email protected] 10.00 [email protected] 10.30 [email protected] 11.00 )
Mullum ( RS5 @ 11.30 R8 @ 12.00 )


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Yes please pal  I checked with the boss and it's a go'er!


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Brendan you have a PM mate


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh go on then!!!!! ;-)


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Nick you have a PM


----------



## cabbey (May 11, 2011)

Yes please mate


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Clive you have a PM


----------



## Redtoy (Sep 14, 2010)

[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif].... its times like this, i knew we should'nt have done it, i'll blame Lor, it was all her fault :lol:


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Redtoy said:


> [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif].... its times like this, i knew we should'nt have done it, i'll blame Lor, it was all her fault :lol:


If you want to come mate get your name down


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Put me down Trev and thanks ;-)


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Steve you have a PM


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Great - all booked : PM sent trev


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Just called and they're going to call me back. For some reason, I found myself putting on a posh voice as if to sound like a potential buyer of one of their new line of stunning cars! Ha! :lol:


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Just grabbed the final booking for the R8...

Think i'll be there when they are locking up! Lol

There was one spot left for the RS5 cab!!


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Ha, I just grabbed the one before you! She said there were 2 left for the R8 and RS5 and I took one of each!


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Hehe yeah I chose the R8 and the RS5 too 
I'm much earlier - 11.30 and 12.00


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Nice work on this one Trev!! I cant attend I am away  plus it doesn't have a BMW badge on it so its automatically shite 

I was talking to John at goodwood the other week, saying we need to meet up for a beer soon! Evening meet sometime next month?


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Brendanb86 said:


> Ha, I just grabbed the one before you! She said there were 2 left for the R8 and RS5 and I took one of each!


The lying bint!!!! Lol..... Fancy an RS5 so was looking forward to that!

Might not take the R8 back!!!!


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Who's booked what and when????


----------



## cabbey (May 11, 2011)

Hardrhino said:


> Who's booked what and when????


TT' RS5' R8


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

R8 at 3pm and RS5 at 3.30pm


----------



## da_ansa (Mar 20, 2012)

still spaces?


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

da_ansa said:


> still spaces?


Sorry mate I think all of the drives have gone.


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Ok Guys a quick reminder.....

*Don`t forget to bring your driving license*


----------



## adajason (Feb 4, 2010)

First refusal?


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Are we meeting up first thing? Anyone playing golf?


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Brendanb86 said:


> Are we meeting up first thing? Anyone playing golf?


Meeting at Pease Pottage at 8.30am, might have time for 9 holes will see on the day.


----------



## da_ansa (Mar 20, 2012)

ttrev21 said:


> da_ansa said:
> 
> 
> > still spaces?
> ...


ahh gutted! hopefully they'll do it again


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

ttrev21 said:


> Attending
> 
> ttrev21 ( R8 10.30am RS5 11.30am )
> Brendanb86
> ...


Trev - are you driving the RS5 at 11.00 AM (not 11.30AM) ?
I think I'm driving it at 11.30 ;-)


----------



## cabbey (May 11, 2011)

see you all in the morning wont be able to sleep tonight thinking of that R8


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

mullum said:


> ttrev21 said:
> 
> 
> > Attending
> ...


You had better not be mate I was first to book.....

Fight you for it........feather dusters at twenty paces... :lol:


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Cracking day out guys, never seen so many smiling faces.

A massive thank you to Adam Flint and Five Oaks Audi for the invite and to Jenny and the team for looking after us so well.  

Will you were a star (and very brave :lol: )

A sensational day, five star all the way.

Looking forward to the next one :wink:


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Clive and Sandra post me the video card :wink:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Sounds like you had a fantastic day, shame we live so far away  .


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Cheers Trev - was a good laugh and good to see everyone again 

Thanks very much to the Audi team too ;-)

As for the R8 -


----------



## cabbey (May 11, 2011)

ttrev21 said:


> Clive and Sandra post me the video card :wink:


will do thanks for the great day, still smiling like a SPECIAL person, even though we had a puncture on the m3 [smiley=bigcry.gif] soon did a f1 pit stop though.


----------



## cabbey (May 11, 2011)

just been on the 5 oaks website £48000 second hand R8 but............ £114,000 for an orange one and sandra said yes!!!!! can anyone lend me £110,000


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Blooming awesome day out  R8 was out of this world and the RS5 was impressive too, as was the A1, great little motor! Thanks to Trev as always too


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

What a cracking day.....

I think my feet finally touched the ground today...... The R8 was fantastic.... 
Think the R1 might have to go... Along with a kidney and some other things!!! :lol:

Massive thank you to Five Oaks Audi... Adam has a great team and we both really enjoyed the day.

A big thank you to Jenny too, I think Sandra found another true petrol head there! 
Shame your leaving, all the best for the future!

Well done Trev.... Here's to the next one.... I might actually do a serious road test of something i could possibly afford! 

Trev









Clive









Sandra









New best friends.... Lol


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

I couldn't make it but Jenny is lovely, she used to work for me a few years back.


----------



## chrissy101 (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi guys
Looks like you all had a great day,
Wish i could of joined you,
Hopefully next time.....  
Chrissy


----------

